# how fast do Electric Blue Haps grow???



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

how fast do Electric Blue Haps grow??? from lake malawi i think.

do they grow like 1 inch per month or something like that?? i have a male and he is 2.5''.

thanks

CK


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nahh no where near that fast. you might get an inch every 3-4 months. really depends on how much you feed them and how solid the food is.

BTW your stocking list is a cluster f*ck of fish.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

most africans grow sllllllllllllllllloooooooooow


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Yep, almost all africans grow slowly, although in my own experience frontosa can grow fairly fast.

Also that fish is likely to kill other things in your tank, being a piscovorious cichlid, as well as an african cichlid, and in order to prosper will need a pH of about 8, not that you really care.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

thanks black sunshine and Dan. Tibs in the other hand just wants to be a little B*tch. but thats ok he will get what he deserves.

CK


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

don't get mad at tibs just cause hes keepin it real with ya.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> Tibs in the other hand just wants to be a little B*tch. but thats ok he will get what he deserves.


Just stating what should be known when you purchase that fish, I mean c'mon even you must know that keeping them together is a huge no-no. And by knowing what conditions certain species need, I will get what I deserve, healthy fish.

I see you have a dead blue acara, and it really shouldnt be a suprise to you, considering all the aggressive cichlids you have in a cramped tank. Believe me, you will lose alot of your stock and after that you will start considering doing what is right.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

dude my blue acara did not die because he got killed.

What ever dude go back to your little tank and dream of having a tank like myne 1 day.

if you want to see who is more experianced ill school you any day!!!!!!! and than you will shut your [email protected] mouth.

Ck


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tibs said:


> Yep, almost all africans grow slowly, although in my own experience frontosa can grow fairly fast.
> 
> Also that fish is likely to kill other things in your tank, being a piscovorious cichlid, as well as an african cichlid, and in order to prosper will need a pH of about 8, not that you really care.


Kinda backwards, frontosa are famous for growing slow (although males can have 'spurts'). Water changes help this.

I've been breeding and raising electric blues continuously since 1995, their growth can be really slow or really fast. Once I placed a large brood in a 100 gal by themselves, they took off. Water changes, tank size, make all the difference. An inch a month is still overly ambitious though in my opinion.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

acestro said:


> Kinda backwards, frontosa are famous for growing slow (although males can have 'spurts'). Water changes help this.
> 
> I've been breeding and raising electric blues continuously since 1995, their growth can be really slow or really fast. Once I placed a large brood in a 100 gal by themselves, they took off. Water changes, tank size, make all the difference. An inch a month is still overly ambitious though in my opinion.


Hmm, thats odd, we recently got in some F1's at about .5" and they shot up pretty fast and now are about 2.5". Then again they still are pretty young. Still I think its agreed that africans grow slowly. That being said I wonder what the growth rate of _Boulengrochromis microlepis_ is. Must take them forever to get 40"!

CK, I would never want a tank like your's, I alredy semi-maintain a 72 Bow with Discus, and its way better then your's. Seriously, you really need to get a life other then being a lil' internet thug. People like you ruin the board for the rest of us.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Also that fish is likely to kill other things in your tank, being a piscovorious cichlid, as well as an african cichlid, and in order to prosper will need a pH of about 8, not that you really care.


Tibs, firing the first shot here.


> Cichlid_Keeper Posted Yesterday, 02:47 AM
> thanks black sunshine and Dan. Tibs in the other hand just wants to be a little B*tch. but thats ok he will get what he deserves.


CK, not the best choice of words.

*Guys, keep it cool! These are CK's fish and no-one elses. He can stock HIS tank anyway he wants to. Everyone here is subject to other people's opinions, but give those opinions with respect. He simply asked the growth rate of electric blue haps. Stay on topic. *


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Tilapia grow very fast


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Tibs said:


> dude my blue acara did not die because he got killed.
> 
> What ever dude go back to your little tank and dream of having a tank like myne 1 day.
> 
> ...


the sexual orientation of peoples mouths is not up for debate here, and neither does it change anything relating to your african cichlid.

feel free to post a new thread on this, but if you do please try to keep it nice and friendly.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

There's no need to close this Innes.


----------

